

Overlay business data on Analytics/Quantcast charts - orensol
http://chartelligence.com
How many times have you looked at your metrics charts, saw some peak or trough, and couldn't explain the reasons?<p>To help better understand charts, I released a tool that overlays business data on them. Everybody's business is different, so anybody can track any events they want, internal or external (internal like infrastructure changes, version roll-outs etc., and external such as oil price, major news events etc.)<p>Also, data layers can be public, so for example I prepared a simple Google Panda Updates events layer, that you can overlay and see how your website traffic was affected. Another example is the US Holidays layer.<p>Currently it's available as a Chrome extension, and overlays charts on Google Analytics and Quantcast. The plan is to be able to overlay in any browser and on any chart, but before that happens, i'll be happy to get your feedback.<p>Give it a try at http://chartelligence.com
======
orensol
How many times have you looked at your metrics charts, saw some peak or
trough, and couldn't explain the reasons?

To help better understand charts, I released a tool that overlays business
data on them. Everybody's business is different, so anybody can track any
events they want, internal or external (internal like infrastructure changes,
version roll-outs etc., and external such as oil price, major news events
etc.)

Also, data layers can be public, so for example I prepared a simple Google
Panda Updates events layer, that you can overlay and see how your website
traffic was affected. Another example is the US Holidays layer.

Currently it's available as a Chrome extension, and overlays charts on Google
Analytics and Quantcast. The plan is to be able to overlay in any browser and
on any chart, but before that happens, i'll be happy to get your feedback.

Give it a try at <http://chartelligence.com>

